# The older than dirt quiz



## Marie5656 (Apr 28, 2017)

*I remember most of these.  My brother used Butch Wax. When I was younger, my mom used to let me use the Green Stamps to do some of my Christmas shopping.  I felt rich.

*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 28, 2017)

I remember all of these but the Butch Wax. Our phone number was Hubbard and then Diamond. We also had a party line that I hated. When I got to be a teenager I wanted to live on the phone with my friends. The lady down the street was on our party line and would tell me to get off. If that didn't work she would walk to our home and complain to my Mom. My Mom put an end to the calling immediately.I guess she didn't realize how long we were on the line. When I think back I feel sorry for the lady. She had every right to be upset. We even played our new 45 records over the phone to each other by holding the phone to the speaker of the record player.That is "Older Than Dirt".


----------



## twinkles (Apr 28, 2017)

yup------i am older than dirt whaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lon (Apr 28, 2017)

I guess I am older than dirt.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 28, 2017)

I remember all 19 very well.   "Older than dirt?"   Me???


:hurt:


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 28, 2017)

It's official now I am older than Dirt !


----------



## Chucktin (Apr 28, 2017)

Been older n' dirt since dirt was a pup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2017)

No. 19  Drive-In Movie Theaters ...   still exist -  have one about 10 miles away, still operating.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 1, 2017)

Being older than dirt is great because we now fart dust, making laundry day much easier.:tmi:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2021)

Yep, I'm older than dirt. The only one I don't know is Butch Wax.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I remember most of these.  My brother used Butch Wax. When I was younger, my mom used to let me use the Green Stamps to do some of my Christmas shopping.  I felt rich.*
> 
> View attachment 37148


I'm gettin there. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm officially older than dirt!

I remember all but the PF Flyers and Butch Wax.

Is there anyone that can enlighten me on the PF Flyers and Butch Wax?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm officially older than dirt!


I prefer to call you 'younger than springtime!'


----------



## Gaer (Jan 3, 2021)

Ohhhhhh!  You HAD to do this?  I was feeling so young until I read this!  hahahha!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm officially older than dirt!
> 
> I remember all but the PF Flyers and Butch Wax.
> 
> Is there anyone that can enlighten me on the PF Flyers and Butch Wax?


Aren't the PF Flyers a sneaker?

Here Marg...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I prefer to call you 'younger than springtime!'


Thanks, Pepper!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Aren't the PF Flyers a sneaker?
> 
> Here Marg...
> View attachment 143021


Thanks, Marci!

Okay, I totally remember them.


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2021)

The problem is that I've _forgotten_ all of them. Does that make me older than dirt or just senile?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

jujube said:


> The problem is that I've _forgotten_ all of them. Does that make me older than dirt or just senile?


Hate to say this to you, Jujube, but maybe a touch of both. LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Related to candy cigarettes, my mom used to give us girls her empty cigarette packages so we could put our candy cigarettes in.

How's that for being next to the real thing!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm officially older than dirt!
> 
> I remember all but the PF Flyers and Butch Wax.
> 
> Is there anyone that can enlighten me on the PF Flyers and Butch Wax?


Butch Wax was stuff you put on your hair to make the crew top of your butch haircut stick up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Butch Wax was stuff you put on your hair to make the crew top of your butch haircut stick up.


Thanks, Mur.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Related to candy cigarettes, my mom used to give us girls her empty cigarette packages so we could put our candy cigarettes in.
> 
> How's that for being next to the real thing!


Same. And I can remember mom writing a permission note for the neighborhood market clerk so I could buy her cigarettes for her when I was 9.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Same. And I can remember mom writing a permission note for the neighborhood market clerk so I could buy her cigarettes for her when I was 9.


My mom escaped the note thing, being that the store owners knew my mom well (along with us kids), so there was never a question when mom sent me to the store to buy her cigarettes.

I just hated it when it fell on a day when I was busy relaxing or doing my own thing... mom would call out, "_oh, Marg, can you_"... LOL!

I knew by her voice that a store run was in order!

Funny how things change though, because by the time I was in my early double digits (age wise), mom would have me babysit my siblings while she ran to the store, which told me she was antsy to get out of the house for a shake.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jan 4, 2021)

WoW! I remember them all and I owned a pair of those PF Flyers too. I guess I am older than Dirt, LOL


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 4, 2021)

This reminded me of when ever i'd give my dad his bday card, I'd always say that he was
'older than dirt'...he got a kick out of it.

And now I'm older than dirt..


----------

